# Miller Standard Poodles in TX



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

*Miller Standard Poodles* AKC Standard Poodles (est. 1988) Breeder of agility, obedience, hunting champions. Available - black or white puppies. Excellent companions bred for beauty, intelligence, & temperament. Lifetime health guarantee / organic feeding program. 

Does anyone have any info or firsthand experience w/ this breeder? They are in TX but don't have a website. I thought I'd check here before sending them an email.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

No..did not run across this one. I would be interested in what you here.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven't seen this one either. I've been looking for weeks. I'll be watching to see if anyone knows anything.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What name do they breed under? A search of Poodle Pedigree does not turn up any Champion dog with the kennel name Miller and only 1 Poodle who has an Obedience title.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Never heard of them...


----------

